# The Alpha legion at its worst



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. I started playing 40k years ago when my dad's friend who also helped with the warhammer online game gave me some space marines to play with. He likes to think of himself as my gate way drug. Either way i played with them a bit never learning the rules. In 5th grade we had a thing called model club which should be renamed to 40k club because all we do is make 40k models. So that is when i first got my mutanic chaos marines which i also still have. Then two or more years ago i became obsessed with 49k fluff. I read everything i could get my hands on and collected codexs for their knowledge.

Then last year i found out my friend played fanasty so i briefly tried it. I got sick of it about two months ago and now i am collecting an alpha legion chaos space marine army. This will be my project log. Anyhow i am going to paint them all in the alpha legion colors as best i can which probably won't be to good. Currently i have a large number of marines some of which are painted by my friend. I have 4 obliterators and 1 rhino and an unbuilt predator. I have a chaos lord and a sorcerer. 5 scouts because i think scouts would fit into the alpha legion lore and i just happend to have them lying around.

I also have my favorite 10 possessed. Then there is my dreadnought who i first painted in the colors of iron warriors way back in 5th grade but now have spray painted over because it looked awful and i want it to be alpha legion. You may notice that some of my men have orc arms that is because my brother plays orcs and some of my arms fell off. My friend suggested that i just put orcs on them to cover up the loss and i did and they look cool to me. SO with out further a do here are my models.....






Nevermind the uploading is having probelms so i will upload them in the morning around 7 tomarrow night because i am to tired to deal with it now good night everyone


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay i think i got all that, word of adivice, strip down your dreadnought before you respray it, you'll lose detail otherwise and regret it later. I did the exact same thing when i started my Alpha legion sucessor army called the doom serpents. By the time i realised my mistake i had to strip down over 100 infantry models. Simple Green should do the trick . 

Second piece of advice is to add some paragraphs into your writing, it becomes very hard to read such a large block of text in a single go.

Look forwards to seeing some of your models complete.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for the advice how do you strip down models? also i am still figuring out how to post pictures up it said something about resizing my dimensions or somehing


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay figured out how to attach images :biggrin: 

Going from left to right top row first
1 my 5 scouts 4 have snipers and 1 has a missile launcher. 2 My chaos renegades people several have orc arms with a rhino in the background. 3 My chosen squad at least i think they will be chosen because they all have the special shoulder pads and my sorcerer. 4 My mutant horde more orc arms and my double clawed dude in the front. 
6 Close up of double claw who i will turn into a chirgeon and two guys with orc arms. 7 my chaos lord


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

More photos!!!!!!!

1 My silver renegades 2 my chaos lord on jet pack and the raptors (i hate the citadal fincast models of them) 3 My 1st models ever converted to chaos 4 MY berzerkers who are currently being lined with shinning gold
5-6 My dreadnought my first metal model anyone who can tell me how to strip paint or whatever its called it would be appreciated. 7 My obliterators the painted one was painted by my friend 8-9 my amazing possessed with a close up of their leader.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

EVEn more pics!!!!!!!!!


1 2 4 close up of silver and black renegade 1 with icon of chaos and the other with a red orc arm 3 then there is the overview of my whole force layed out on my floor

Now to pose a question any one have an opion if i should go with the more up to date alpha legion colors or go with the old codex's blackish ones i am not sure yet please tell me what you think


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Won't be able to work on models this weekend for I am in calafornia. Update I have painted 4 of my berzerkers in shining gold and am putting some finishing touches on them before I upload see you all tuesday


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just thought i would include the background for my army. It also has some home fluff for the alpha legion to. This is the 3rd fleet of the alpha legion and the 855th expidition fleet (Omega Nu Epsilon) during the great crusade. This thread will be updated peirodicaly as i change or add to my fluffiness

The 855th fleet and its lustrous history stretches back to the time of the great crusade. Civilizing over two hundred worlds before the heresy¬¬ with its Battle Barge Epsilon captained by Lord Admiral Cortus.¬¬ The ground forces were commanded by Thanatos.


His ruthlessness persecuted victory with efficiency and minimum losses, destroying the enemy before they could fight back. He would send a small squad ahead of the main fleet. This squad would be unarmored and always made up of at least one psyker. They would then if the population was human infiltrate and learn their ways quickly. Once that happened they would start a cult of the imperial creed. That cult would wreak havoc upon the population of the world. 


When the expedition fleet arrived they would slam into the planet’s defenders like a hammer with the cultists as the anvil. The world would come under compliancy quickly the cultist forming a base for the imperial creed. They would then move on with in a year or even 6 months.



Once the heresy broke out they supported their primarchs whole heartedly. They activated all of their sleeper agents in every enemy fleet they could. It crippled many other expedition fleets with in fighting and sabotage. It allowed the 3rd fleet to arrive and destroy the sitting ducks.


Notably it avoided long protracted battles and only engaging loyalist space marines when they had successfully infiltrated the legion’s serfs to sabatoge them. They were never attacked always the aggressor, to in control for the enemy to attack them. They were gone by the time any fleet could catch up to them.



When Alpharius fell and Omegon took over he ordered the alpha legion to fall back to the eye of terror temporarily. Once there they regrouped and came up with a plan. Since their grand plan had failed they decided to continue striking at the imperium speeding up its decline. They were each assigned to take down a specific few sectors. 

That would occupy them for a few thousand years. Once they were done with that task they were to return to Omegon in the eye of terror for further orders. They main astropathic links to each other constantly updating where they were so all other forces could link up with them if need be.



Now then, back to the 3rd fleet. Their style of warfare has changed little in the past 10000 years. They are still sending people ahead of them to convert the populace. Then they destroy the planets defenses build up the cult’s defenses and leave before they take what they want/need and leave. Using this they have brought low many planets working quickly before the imperial fleet can catch them. They are currently terrorizing the Grothean system.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay so I need ideas for my insigatots their Ina toed fom will be dark angles vets. I have several ideAs for their unarmored forms crusaders from sisters of battle necromancers from vamp counts primaris psyker from imp guard the battle mages from the empire. I would like to know if you have any suggestions or ideas on them. I imagine them roses so that would be best. I can file off any markings I need to for the models themselves so please tell me your opions


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Heres how to strip the paint.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17652
It works really well and is essential to maintain the detail of your minis.
You already have such a detailed back story for your guys, it would be a shame to have less details in RL. 
I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Updated background

The 855th fleet and its lustrous history stretches back to the time of the great crusade. Civilizing over two hundred worlds before the heresy¬¬ with its Battle Barge Epsilon captained by Lord Admiral Cortus.¬¬ The ground forces were commanded by Thanatos. His ruthlessness persecuted victory with efficiency and minimum losses, destroying the enemy before they could fight back. He would send a small squad ahead of the main fleet. This squad would be unarmored and always made up of at least one psyker. They would then if the population was human infiltrate and learn their ways quickly. 

Once that happened they would start a cult to the imperial ways. That cult would wreak havoc upon the population of the world. When the expedition fleet arrived they would slam into the planet’s defenders like a hammer with the cultists as the anvil. The world would come under compliancy quickly the cultist forming a base for the imperial hierarchy. They would then move on with in a year or even 6 months.
Once the heresy broke out they supported their primarchs whole heartedly. They activated all of their sleeper agents in every enemy fleet they could. It crippled many other expedition fleets with in fighting and sabotage. It allowed the 3rd fleet to arrive and destroy the sitting ducks. Notably it avoided long protracted battles and only engaging loyalist space marines when they had successfully infiltrated the legion’s serfs to sabotage them. They were never attacked always the aggressor, to in control for the enemy to attack them. They were gone by the time any fleet could catch up to them.


When Alpharius fell and Omegon took over he ordered the alpha legion to fall back to a hidden system the imperium did not know about. It was the Alpha legion’s Homeworld. There they fought a brutal war with each other a full half of the alpha legion leaving it to pursue their own fate under the darker powers. Those that remained were loyal to Omegon and the Emperor.


Once they drove the rebels out of the system Omegon came up with a plan. Since their grand plan had failed they decided to continue striking at the imperium speeding up its decline for they didn’t want humanity to suffer any longer than they had to. Each fleet was assigned to take down a specific few sectors. That would occupy them for a few thousand years. Once they were done with that task they were to return to Omegon in the hidden system for further orders. They maintain astropathic links to each other constantly updating where they were so all other forces could link up with them if need be.


Now then, back to the 3rd fleet. They have made their home in an asteroid belt far out of the way of the imperium close to the galatic core. It is closer to the core than any imperial planets. Turning one of the largest asteroids into a mobile center of command they have launched daring raids from their home. The several of the other asteroids in the belt have been hollowed out and turned into massive mines. Any enemy of the alpha legion’s 3rd fleet would be hard pressed to even get into the belt let alone face the guns of their asteroid base. 


Their style of warfare has changed little in the past 10,000 years. They are still sending people ahead of them to convert the populace. Then they destroy the planets defenses build up the cult’s defenses and leave before they take what they want/need and leave. Using this they have brought low many planets working quickly before the imperial fleet can catch them. They are currently terrorizing the Grothean system.


The Khorne berserker squads were a present from Lord Jukam of the skull takers who had launched a crusade against the planet for their bloody. Thanatos helped him in the conquering of Pramixis. The battle against the imperial recruitment world had been long and bloody but thanks to the help of the alpha legion Jukam won over the planet for his dark god. The alpha legion fought alongside the despiseable khorne worshipers because it was the easiest way for them to take the planet. They had been running dangerously low on supplies.


In a dark ritual on the planet of Huropil many members of the fleet were possessed by the dark demons in habiting the warp. This was a ritual sacrifice of the souls of these warriors each of whom volunteered for the betterment of the legion as a whole. Their mutated bodies were first tested at the siege of Ubram. There was little left of the loyalists afterward.


A great number of the mysterious obliterators had joined them after the legion promised to conquer the forge world of Dowern. A few bloody battles and piles of dead bodies later and Thanatos and the head of the obliterators were shaking hands and smiling.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay everyone i am back from california and am now able to resume my progress upon my berzerkers who i am painting scab red and shinning gold. I just finished my skull champion he has a skull white head which i added for the hell of it. I will upload a pic once i find a camera


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your fluff, can't wait to see how you paint them, I'm subscribing to this thread


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

exactly 1 hour after the last post on this thread i am now posting my first fully painted 40k model. The pic quality is pretty bad sorry had to use my phone because i couldn't find a better camera  My skull champion!!!

So 1st i painted him in scab red then added some shining gold to the gold parts. I them doubled it over in red and again in gold getting the parts that strayed outside where i wanted them to. I them applied skull white to his head and a nice gold trail leading to the back of it and i was done. The process probably took me between 30-60


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry i didn't know they would come out lopsided don't know why that happend I will try and upload some better quality pics when i get the chance i hope you don't mind these sorry : (


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't tell if it is just me or if these pics aren't apearing not sure please post if their not


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't see them

Looking forward to it though


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

it keeps giving me an error message when i try to upload any ideas and its not the hieght that is the problem checked that


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

did that work?


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

well i am going to assume it di work


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

well my extra raptors and veteran dark angels arrived who i will convert to chaos though only through paint because i don't really think that fluff wise the alpha legion would have to many chaotic things on them


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Make sure you remove the Dark Angels symbols though

I can't see the pictures for some reason, it just comes up with one of these for each image:


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

god this is so annoying!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am praying this worked i used i photo this time If it did it should show my 4 painted khorne berzerkers in shining gold scab red washed in badab black and the top of my head. So please let this have worked


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Finally i am finished with my khorne berzerkers :victory:. Here will be a pic of them all in their little formation. Next i will start up my tactical squads. Yes i know they are not called tactical squads because they are chaos marines but i like to think of them as tactical squads because it makes more sense for the their fluff. Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Pics are up now!


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep i finally figured out a way to get them up. I have to use my computer's cam. Its a little annoying but it works


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is my pretty bad 1st attempt at my alpha legion mutants i know i promised tac marines but i decided that i needed green stuff for that. Please give me feedback i wasn't sure what colors to use for the arms or head.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

here are my 1st 5 alpha legionaries


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

UPDATE i havn't been able to paint much been hanging out with my friends far to much. So i have only been able to paint 1 guy. Hopfully more will be painted tonight. Either way i have decided to add to my army a fleet. So i just bought the battle fleet gothhic rule book and will start collecting some ships when that arrives. Not sure what i should get debating between a bunch of chaos slaughters because they are fast or space marine battle barge


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay soooooo
I decided on my fleet!!!!! It will be 2 chaos cruiser slaughters and 1 chaos desolator The reason my fleet is small is because its the alpha legion. They don't tend to form huge things. Their whole strategy relies on the insigators insigating and instigitory uprising on the instigated planet. Instigate. The fleet will be in disarray by the time they get there and all they have to do is wipe out the remnents


----------

